# Dull photos...



## Colorful (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I have been using lightroom since 2 years, however, there is always one thing I don't like in my editings ... something is not right ... but I don't know what...

Whenever I edit my photos .. they become a bit dull ...

If I add more exposition, or white or light, black or shadows ... they are still not popping out.

I like to keep my editing to the natural ... I mean I like my photos to look like they when they were taken .

I will post an image and its RAW file (it seems like RAW files can't be upload on the forum...) . I think you will understand more what I mean ...

I would appreaciated A LOT any help really.

Thank you in advance.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 25, 2018)

You will need to post a link to the raw file; perhaps put it on something like Dropbox.

I don't see your posted jpeg as "dull", but I'll reserve more comments until after I see the raw.


----------



## tspear (Dec 25, 2018)

Personal preference, but the jpeg at least looks washed out and over exposed. There is no color depth or range. I would associate that with dull.

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!  Sometimes a bit of saturation can be your friend.  Have you tried dialing in a bit to see if it helps?

--Ken


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 25, 2018)

If it is not possible to upload a RAW file here you could put it in Dropbox, OneDrive or Google Drive and share the link here


----------



## davidedric (Dec 25, 2018)

It doesn't look all that dull to me.
I think a bit of Clarity would bring out some of the detail in the stone work.

However, it would be a big help if we could also see what Develop settings you are using.  Could you take a screenshot(s) of the panel and post it here.

Dave


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 25, 2018)

BTW, when you post the raw, please let us know what device you are viewing the photo on.
Thanks - and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 26, 2018)

First question is why are you still using CC 2015?  You are eligible to upgrade to what is now LR Classic CC - version 8. Short form is LR8. 

Unless you are using a camera colour profile Abobe Standard is a bit flat which is by design. After CC 2015 became LR Classic CC Adobe added new colour profiles and now Adobe Colour is the default, which has a bit more life to it. 

To look at the screen and interpret what you think you saw at the location of the shoot can be a little decieving. If you want colour accurcy you can create custom colour profiles with something like ColorChecher Passport. 

Before going down that road you should really update LR. You may find  Adobe Colour will be enough. You will notice there are two versions of LR. LR Classic CC and LR CC. Don’t install LR CC at first as it is a mobile version and all you files automatically go to the cloud. LR Classic CC is the same as what you are using but with more features. Look into LR CC after things are settled.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 26, 2018)

This is helpful. 

Which Lightroom version am I using? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Zenon (Dec 26, 2018)

Not sure how  2015 CC works because I never had it. This is how it is set up now. From this app choose what software you want to use.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 27, 2018)

It looks like you have the recent version installed and maybe it's only that you have mentioned cc2015  in your profile signature. 
You can check your version in Lightroom. Go to Help and then to system info.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 27, 2018)

Just curious how did you know that?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 27, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Just curious how did you know that?


Is this question for me?
And what is it that i apparently know?


----------



## Zenon (Dec 27, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Is this question for me?
> And what is it that i apparently know?



Yes it is for you. How did you know the OP is using the latest version.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 27, 2018)

However i’m not sure but the op posted a screenshot of his creative cloud app and there seems Lightroom classic topical.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 27, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> However i’m not sure but the op posted a screenshot of his creative cloud app and there seems Lightroom classic topical.



I see. I was wondering because I read the post a few times and didn't find a reference. I took a chance going with what the OP said. About a week ago a person on another site was still using CC 2015 and didn't realize there was an update so it happens.  They were blow away by the changes in LR8.


----------



## bvalente (Dec 28, 2018)

If you are using a fairly recent version of LR, try using the Auto under Basic Settings as a starting point and see how it looks for you. The latest version has really improved the algorithm and it may give you a better starting point


Brian


----------



## GingeraMan (Jan 1, 2019)

I am interested in what happens if the op just plays with saturation and vibrancy.  That has not been mentioned yet.  A RAW file is intentionally dull until processed because it is well, raw, as in 'uncooked', so it it needs to be 'cooked' or 'processed' to become a true picture.  Perhaps the OP is being overly cautious and as a result, not really taking it out of the 'raw' or 'uncooked' stage of processing.

Try some of the new processing (RAW) profiles, and be a little adventurous.  Save a few 'virtual' copies to compare and experiment as it doesn't change the actual file anyway.


----------

